# decent natty stack?



## PVL (Jan 7, 2012)

i got my shipment of erase pro today.......doing 1 cap a day.....in addition to....

b vitamins 4 times a day
multi vitamin 3 times a day
DAA 3g a day(been trying 6 g every few days on hard workout day but no difference in effects)

gunna run this for one month then try ostarine


----------



## FL3X MAGNUM (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice...Erase+DAA=awesome aggression for me anyways.
I don't know that I noticed much difference when dosing an extra 3 grams preworkout of DAA but I had plenty when I was doing that so I figured why not. No negative sides aside from my terrible GI problems with DAA and other powders.

How you gonna run the ostarine?


----------

